# Mobile coop recommendations?



## LMK17 (Jun 15, 2017)

Our new place is coming with 15 hens.  They free range over the property and overnight in a mobile coop.  I'm going to continue with this set up, but I need a coop, as the owner is taking hers and leaving the hens.  In addition to being movable, the ideal coop for me would have an attached run for times when I can't let the girls out first thing in the morning.

Any recommendations for ordering a coop or building plans for a good mobile option?  TIA!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 15, 2017)

The problem is that anything small enough to easily move is way too small.  Anything large enough is way too heavy.

Unless you have a tractor to pull the chicken tractor?

As to buying something... the best I have seen are from Cackle.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.cacklehatchery.com/large-wired-chicken-house.html


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 17, 2017)

your almost better off doing the Justin Rhodes method where you have a smaller coop big enough to fit everyone comfortably with electric poultry netting around it as a run that you can move daily weekly etc


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## lalabugs (Jun 17, 2017)

I came across these. Some of what they sell. 

https://www.omlet.us/shop/chicken_keeping/


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2017)

I built a hoop coop. You can add more hoops, but then you need a top 2x6 down the middle for added support. I  made  a hoop run with 3 cow panels that didn't need more support, but any more than 3 CP's would need support. They are easy, go up quick and they are also good shelters for small livestock.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/


----------



## LMK17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!  And Baymule, I LOVE your hoop house!  Totally bookmarking that for later.


----------

